# archivos de excel ridiculamente pesados



## mysangre

mi problema es que maneo archivos de excel con muy poca informacion y que derepente resulta que pesan 30 megas, estos archivos tengo que compartirlos con otros miembros de la empresa y por su tamaño es un problema su manejo, alguien sabe que es lo que pasa y sobretodo existe alguna solucion?


----------



## RalphA

Muchas veces se ha tratado este tema.  Creo que, si busca, encontrara las soluciones y consejos ya dados.  

Por lo pronto, una de las soluciones consiste en hace un "highlight" dela area en uso de cada hoja, y copiarla a un archivo virgen.  Despues de usar esta estrategia en un archivo "pesado", seria usted tan amable como para volver aqui y decirnos is le sirvio?


----------



## Caliche

mysangre said:
			
		

> mi problema es que maneo archivos de excel con muy poca informacion y que derepente resulta que pesan 30 megas, estos archivos tengo que compartirlos con otros miembros de la empresa y por su tamaño es un problema su manejo, alguien sabe que es lo que pasa y sobretodo existe alguna solucion?



Algunas ayudas:

1) Para cada hoja del libro, ejecute Edición, Ir a Especial, Última Celda y elimine las filas y/o columnas que aparentemente no tienen información. En algunos casos, la última celda usada de la hoja no coincide con la celda que usted piensa que es ( o sea, una celda que se ve que contiene datos). Haga esto con cada hoja del libro, guarde el libro y verifique el tamaño en bytes con el que queda después de hacer esta operación (Archivo, Propiedades): se sorprenderá de los resultados.

2) En donde pueda, reemplace las fórmulas por valores (Edición, Copiar, Edición, Pegado especial, Valores): también rebaja mucho el tamaño.

3) Otra forma de rebajar el tamaño es no usar demasiados formatos (bordes, tramas, etc.).

4) Otra posibilidad es deshabilitar la opción "Guardar datos con el diseño de Tablas" enlas Tablas Dinámicas

Espero que esta información le sea útil.

Caliche


----------

